# 4gb ddr2 800 vs 6gb 667



## iurytx (Jun 1, 2010)

Found 2 extra gigs of ram laying around and was wondering if i should add them to my computer.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 1, 2010)

Install them and overclock your RAM to DDR2-800 specs.


----------



## meticadpa (Jun 1, 2010)

iurytx said:


> Found 2 extra gigs of ram laying around and was wondering if i should add them to my computer.


Eh. Probably not worth it at all.

It'll place more strain on your memory controller, and will then perhaps limit your overclock somewhat, or at least require a smidgen more voltage.

I don't need 6GB of RAM, and I have 6GB of RAM. Just keep the 800MHz stuff and sell the DDR2 667MHz while the prices for RAM is still so high.


			
				[-0MEGA-];1479204 said:
			
		

> Install them and overclock your RAM to DDR2-800 specs.



Not guaranteed to work.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 2, 2010)

meticadpa said:


> Eh. Probably not worth it at all.
> 
> It'll place more strain on your memory controller, and will then perhaps limit your overclock somewhat, or at least require a smidgen more voltage.
> 
> ...


Right, but chances are it would work.  Although filling all memory slots does lower performance in itself.  Do you have apps that are close to maxing out your current RAM?  If not, no reason to add more RAM.


----------



## lion149 (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree, I doubt you are exceeding 4gb of Ram usage and i would stick with the highest safe speed of the 4gig ram. No real point to add more to the system.


----------



## iurytx (Jun 2, 2010)

ok ill just leave it alone. Thanks for the advice


----------



## linkin (Jun 2, 2010)

Generally speaking, Amount > Speed, but 667mhz is gunna be a bottleneck. in this case, if you have nothing that can use the full 4gb of RAM, get the 4gb of 800mhz stuff.


----------



## Cromewell (Jun 2, 2010)

DDR2-667 is not that much of a bottleneck vs DDR2-800. 5.333 GB/s vs 6.4 GB/s. The gap is a little larger when you consider dual channel (10.666 GB/s vs 12.8 GB/s) but both are below the 16 GB/s peak I/O bandwidth the Phenom II can deliver. Other things will be much bigger bottlenecks, i.e. the hard drive.

That said, I agree that you don't need more RAM at a slower speed. 4GB should still be enough for most people.


----------

